# Sponsor letter Check - UK Spouse Via



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

HI, 

Can you please check my sponsor letter? . Sorry for the long read. I will be very gratefull for your time and advice. 





Dear Sir / Madam:

Re: Letter of Support for Mrs APPLICANT ( DoB xxxxxx) Passport No :xxxx

I am writing in support of an application by the above named person for a settlement visa to enable her to join me here in the UK.

The above named is my spouse. She currently resides in Pakistan.

I am willing to sponsor her application and give an undertaking that I will maintain, support and accommodate her in the UK without recourse to public funds.

To help you with this application, I have listed below a brief history of our background. 

APPLICANT and I were introduced by our parents in July 2014 who arranged this marriage and I first met my wife (APPLICANT) on 05/09/2014 before our wedding day (held on 07/09/2014) in Karachi, Pakistan. My parents and APPLICANT’s parents are family friends, so therefore my parents knew her very well. Me and APPLICANT started communicating with each other in July 2014 on Skype video calls and Whatsapp to get to know each other before the wedding and we found that we were so compatible with each other. Our wedding was held on 07/09/2014 as planned at a wedding hall named “The WEDDING HALL” in Karachi, Pakistan. After the wedding, I stayed in Pakistan with my wife (APPLICANT) at her parent’s home for 2 weeks in which we got on really well from the very beginning. I particularly liked her sense of humour and genuine care towards me. She showed great level of commitment towards me as I did and has since always been there for me whenever I needed her. We have many things in common such as similar choice of TV programmes, food, music and movies. Since the start of our relationship, our love for each other is growing with everyday passing.

Due to work commitments, I had to come back to UK. Despite the distance between us, we have stayed in touch regularly via Skype video calls and Whatsapp instant messaging. We also sent each other greeting cards on major days such as birthdays and valentines days. As evidence of marriage and subsisting relationship, the supporting documents submitted within this document include Urdu Nikah Nama (original), English Translation of Nikah Nama, Marriage Registration Certificate, Wedding Photos, Flight itenary (when I visited Pakistan for wedding), Screenshots of Skype video calls and Whatsapp conversations, Exchange of Greeting Cards, Money Transfer emails, and photos of us spending time together in Pakistan following our marriage. 

It has been difficult for me to visit Pakistan to meet APPLICANT very often due to work commitments. Being in two different countries, it has been hard for us stay apart. So, me and APPLICANT have decided to stay permanently together in the UK as we believe that we will have more opportunities to build our better future family life here in the UK in terms of facilities, career, lifestyle and social bonding with our family members living here in the UK.

I am in a permanent full time employment as an Assistant Engineer for COMPANY NAME and based in their Manchester office. My salary is currently £26,780 gross per annum. Please note that my annual salary was increased from £26,000 to £26,780 in Jan 2015 as a result of annual salary review. I believe that my earnings are sufficient to support and maintain my wife (APPLICANT) without recourse to public funds. There were changes to my employment under TUPE regulations 2006 which did not effect my continuity of service or terms and conditions of employment (details can be found in the employment letter). I am applying under Category A and my supporting financial documents submitted within this application include Employment Letter, Employment Contract, Communication letter from employer regarding TUPE transfer and annual salary rise, P60 (2013-2014), 6 Month Payslips and 6 Month Bank Statements.

My wife has CAD drafting skills and she is willing to explore job opportunities here in the UK

We plan to stay at my parent’s rented home i.e. BIRMINGHAM ADDRESS for the time being until we find our own private accommodation. I commute everyday from my home in Birmingham to workplace in Manchester. My supporting documents regarding accommodation arrangements submitted within this application include Tenancy Agreement, Landlord Permission Letter, Supporting Letter from Parents, Property Inspection Report, Voting Registration Letter, and Utility Bill.

I hope that the enclosed documents regarding subsisting relationship evidence, accommodation arrangements, and my financial documents will help you decide that we meet all the essential criteria required for this type of visa application. 

If you need any further information or documentary evidence that may be of assistance to you, please let me know and I will endeavour to supply it to you.

Thanks you for your time and patience in reading this


Yours faithfully,

SPONSOR


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Entrance Clearance Officer

You don't need to state your support, as it's given because you are her sponsor.

Applicant and I started communicating

Don't put any financial information, as it will probably not be taken into account. Put it where it belongs, with Appendix 2.

No need to list supporting documents for accommodation.

Leave out the last line, which is cringeworthy.

Yours sincerely


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Dear Entrance Clearance Officer
> 
> You don't need to state your support, as it's given because you are her sponsor.
> 
> ...



Thanks joppa. I will make these ammendments. 

As you have said I should leave out the financial info in the sponsor letter. What about the part where it says that there were changes to my employment under TUPE. Should I remove that as well ? 

And for accomodation i have written that i commute from birmingham to manchester everyday. Is there really a need for me to say that ? 

After I make these changes which you suggested, is my sponsor letter overall fine ? 

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leave out TUPE.
No mention of commute.
Yes. Make sure you use business-like language when describing your relationship. For example, instead of 'madly in love', write 'we are committed and devoted to each other.'


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks joppa. I will do that. Really appreciate your advice


----------

